# Looking For



## FlyinEagle (Sep 27, 2009)

Looking for a decently priced used drying motor. Nothing needs to be special. Looking to start any and all help would be greatly apperciated. Thank you


----------



## Renegade_2010 (Jul 8, 2008)

If you go to Cabela's they have one for about $40 and it works well the only problem is you have to buy a chuck which i got on EBAY for about $5 with shipping.



http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat410036&hasJS=true



Hope this helps I can't help you with an used one.



Phillip


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Rotisserie motors work well. Ifound aDazey indoor rotisserie at a garage sale for a couple bucks and it is almost silent when it runs. Search rotisserie on ebay.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

What I do is order the desired rpm motors from www.surpluscenter.com. Then I build a small stand for the motors and make a coupling out of a 1/2" pvc cap and attach it with a small piece of bar stock and use hose clamps with rubberbands streched from side to side to hold the rod but in place.


----------



## no hooks (Oct 3, 2007)

got mine on ebay, $12.00 I think.


----------

